# IBS symptoms disappear during pregnancy - anyone else?



## SJudge (May 27, 2004)

Hi, I am new to this forum and am overjoyed to have found this site. I have three kids, 5, 20 months and 11 weeks. I have had IBS for about 12 or 13 years. I noticed that my symptoms totally disappear after my second month of pregnancy and reappear about 1-2 months after giving birth. I have terrible D, sometimes up to 20 times a day. Gas is bad but certainly not my worst problem. Also have a gnawing pain that radiates throughout different parts of my torso, it mimics a craving to eat or smoke a cigarette (which I haven't done in years) or drink a big glass of water. I am living on Immodium, antacids and tylenol. A glass of red wine seems to be a temporary fix. Also, in between my last two pregnancies I couldn't shake vaginal yeast infections despite repeated treatments. I am at a loss. I don't understand why my symptoms go away COMPLETELY while pregnant, but come back with a vengence after birth. Two weeks ago I woke up at three am to nurse my newborn son and had a BAD D accident. Couldn't even make it to the bathroom. I can't live like this. I don't know what else to do. My diet doesn't change with any signifigance when pregnant, so I don't even know where to begin to start with self help. Doc says to try all different diet alterations but nothing works. Any advice is appreciated.-SJ


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

Get your gallbladder checked, when my gallbladder went bad I had gnawing pains too and d. I think you can get bile salt d even if you have a gallbladder if it is not working. There is a medicine called questran that helps with bile salt d, I take it and it has made my d 100percent better. I know that when your pregnant your digestive system slows down and alot of women get c. For me my ibs d was worse when i was pregnant and before i was taking questran. The pain you describe sounds just like my gallbladder pain i had so i would really have it checked. Congrats on your new baby and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Have you tried cutting out certain foods? I know you said that your diet doesn't change during pregnancy, but constipatiion is a problem that many go through being pregnant, so it may be it would get better even if certain foods were the culprit.I used to get reoccuring yeast infections also...but when I cut back on sugar they went away. I'm not sure if they were linked, but I have no problems with them anymore. I think yeast feeds of sugar? Not sure. It also may help your IBS. I find sugar really aggravates my IBS. So does dairy.Also have you tried taking a Calcium supplement? I think its called Citrate or something, or I am sure there are oplenty of others out there you could try. You could also try Metamucil or another type of fiber. It may sound ridiculous (it did to me when i heard people could take it for D) but it actually bulks up stools and absorbs the water in the bowel helping for a more normal BM. Not everyone has found relief with these remedies, as everyone seems to be different, but it couldn't hurt to try. Best of Luck!!


----------

